

Tell HN: FamilyLink is hiring a Flex/Flash guru - adammichaelc

Just got this email from the founder of FamilyLink, Paul Allen. Note: Salt Lake City based job.<p>FamilyLink.com is looking for a Flex/Flash Guru.<p>We have more than 50,000 family trees being created daily and we are looking for a lead developer for our family tree.<p>You may have heard that FamilyLink's web properties now rank us in the top 150 of all US web properties. FamilyLink now has 57 million users and is the top Facebook Connect site. Most of our users are over the age of 35; a lot of our users are older, including many grandparents.<p>Take a look at our traffic levels and see how we stack-up at http://www.quantcast.com/familylink.com.<p>Can you think of the Frontend Developer you know that we should be talking to? Let us know, and if we hire your candidate, we will send you a check for $250. But more importantly, we'll be very grateful for the help. We need to fill this position immediately.<p>Here's a link to the full job description: http://corporate.familylink.com/about/employment/FlexDeveloper.htm
======
josh33
I know of one. How should I contact?

~~~
allanca
You can drop me an email also, allan at familylink dot com.

